

Massive deposits could one day make Inuits the Saudis of the north. - cwan
http://www.popularmechanics.com/science/energy/coal-oil-gas/greenland-oil-drilling-2553007?click=pm_news

======
cperciva
Slight grammatical correction: "Inuit" is an adjective or group noun, like
"English"; so "could one day make Inuits the Saudis of the north" should be
"could one day make _Inuit_ the Saudis of the North".

------
marshally
I was really disappointed when they bought Mint.com.

Now they will have solid gold toilets too?

Inconceivable!

